# Fun Witches Dance at Walpurgis-Video



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

One of the members here shared this video on their Facebook page a while back, and my kids went NUTS for it. I'm pretty sure we are responsible for at least 1500 of those Youtube views! LOLOL! My DS3 will constantly tell me "I a bad witch, Mama! I want to dance with the bad witches!". 

And yeah, this song is ridiculously catchy.


----------



## Hallow-art (Jul 20, 2015)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> One of the members here shared this video on their Facebook page a while back, and my kids went NUTS for it. I'm pretty sure we are responsible for at least 1500 of those Youtube views! LOLOL! My DS3 will constantly tell me "I a bad witch, Mama! I want to dance with the bad witches!".
> 
> And yeah, this song is ridiculously catchy.


It's so much fun, I already watched it about 5 times myself lol


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

Hallow-art said:


> So this is my first time coming across this video, super fun dance from a Walpurgis festival this year. The song is catchy too, if you're into these types of things
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjUV-byB8ls


Saw this on FB a while back. It looks like so much fun, I would love to be in an organization like this. And then I felt sad, because I know what the reaction would be to a bunch of people dressed up like witches in broad daylight, here in most of the US. 

We're being cheated out of fun.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Just watched the video - they looked like they were having a lot of fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, it is so much fun. We have been watching it over and over for awhile.


----------



## redlandmaggie (Aug 22, 2016)

This is great! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

It's that time of year again and I just adore this video!!! 
Watch this in YouTube a scan through the videos from the states - one group performs this as a flash mob on Halloween - how fun!


----------



## Barb Rewey (Aug 24, 2019)

Hallow-art said:


> So this is my first time coming across this video, super fun dance from a Walpurgis festival this year. The song is catchy too, if you're into these types of things


WHERE do I get the music for this? Please reply. It's hard to find this version. Barb Rewey


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Serpentia said:


> Saw this on FB a while back. It looks like so much fun, I would love to be in an organization like this. And then I felt sad, because I know what the reaction would be to a bunch of people dressed up like witches in broad daylight, here in most of the US.
> 
> We're being cheated out of fun.


Yeah it would be frowned upon by many, which is so silly because it's just people having fun.


----------



## Demented Diva (Apr 20, 2016)

Barb Rewey said:


> WHERE do I get the music for this? Please reply. It's hard to find this version. Barb Rewey


Artist: Peter Fox
Song: Schüttel deinen Speck 









Schüttel deinen Speck by Peter Fox


Listen to Schüttel deinen Speck by Peter Fox on Apple Music. 2008. Duration: 2:51




music.apple.com


----------

